# Teichbauverbot In NRW



## dizzzi (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe gestern eine Mail von Naturgart zum Thema „Teichbauverbot in NRW“ erhalten. Die haben wohl eine Initiative dagegen gemacht und die waren wohl erfolgreich. Ich wusste gar nicht das es ein Teichbauverbot in NRW gab.
Hat einer nähere Informationen?

Lg

Udo


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Mai 2019)

Was Google alles kann: http://gartenteich.xyz/baugenehmigung-fuer-den-gartenteich/

Besorge dir also gleich jetzt die komplette Bauordnung NRW.


----------



## dizzzi (11. Mai 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Was Google alles kann: http://gartenteich.xyz/baugenehmigung-fuer-den-gartenteich/
> 
> Besorge dir also gleich jetzt die komplette Bauordnung NRW.


Danke, habe ich auch gerade entdeckt. Ich meine nur, ich wusste nichts von einen Verbot. Mein Kenntnisstand war. Unter 100000 Liter und man braucht keinen Bauantrag.


----------



## PeBo (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo Udo,
hier geht es um Teiche außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften (Außenbereich).
Dort darf in vielen Bundesländern kein neuer Teich errichtet werden. 
Weil dies natürlich dem Naturschutz entgegenwirkt (Stichwort - Amphibien und deren Wanderungen über ein Netz von außerhalb liegenden Teichen) hat NaturaGart sich für die Genehmigung solcher Teiche eingesetzt damit Fehler vergangener Generationen wieder rückgängig gemacht werden können.
Eine Schande für unser Land, dass dies in mehreren Bundesländern immer noch verboten ist!

Gruß Peter


----------



## dizzzi (11. Mai 2019)

Also hat das nichts mit Gartenteiche zu tun...


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Mai 2019)

In der Bauordnung gibt es Wasserbecken und Schwimmbecken und Innenbereich und Außenbereich.

Alles was kein Schwimmteich (eckig, senkrechte Wände, Leiter und Fliesen) ist, ist ein Wasserbecken. Und genau dort steckst du den Fisch hinein, oder den Molch.
Du darfst dein Becken natürlich auch mal zum Baden zweckentfremden.


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2019)

merkt man schnell, dass 100.000 m³ Wasser eine ganze Menge ist. Bei einer Wassertiefe von 1 m entspricht dies immerhin einem Gartenteich mit den Maßen 10 × 10 m.

Wie kommen die von 100 Kubikmeter auf 100.000 Kubikmeter
Denn 10 x 10 x 1 sind bei mir glatt 100 Kubikmeter = 100.000 Liter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> merkt man schnell, dass 100.000 m³ Wasser eine ganze Menge ist. Bei einer Wassertiefe von 1 m entspricht dies immerhin einem Gartenteich mit den Maßen 10 × 10 m.
> 
> Wie kommen die von 100 Kubikmeter auf 100.000 Kubikmeter
> Denn 10 x 10 x 1 sind bei mir glatt 100 Kubikmeter = 100.000 Liter



die Berechnung sind wahrscheinlich von Beamten gemacht worden (und net von nem Mathematiker). 100.000l und 10.000.000l sind doch so gut wie das gleiche

wie kommt es sonst das die hohen Gewinnangaben von Industrie, Krankenkassen, ect. am Jahresende im Januar plötzlich immer massive Verluste waren/sind


----------

